# Feeling proud of myself...



## Liz! (Apr 11, 2011)

I just changed the sensor - well shot the sensor in, just waiting for it to get wet before attaching the thing that send the signal to the pump. That was the bit that was worrying me, that needle is so LONG!!

Phew. It doesn't hurt though, so I'm feeling ok now!


----------



## margie (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations - it will get easier each time you do it. (well I hope it will as I have no experience of it)


----------



## bev (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Liz,

Well done.I dont like the sound of the inserter and I think this is what makes Alex worried when having a new sensor in. How are things going with it all.Bev


----------



## Liz! (Apr 11, 2011)

i love it. I'm geting much better control, can't work out why. I'm wondering if the delivery, which is slightly diferent on the Minimed to my pump, suits me better. I'm not as scared of the inserter as i used to be! 

Last time it all seemed a lot more difficult, but then it was a separate machine.


----------



## bev (Apr 11, 2011)

Liz! said:


> i love it. I'm geting much better control, can't work out why. I'm wondering if the delivery, which is slightly diferent on the Minimed to my pump, suits me better. I'm not as scared of the inserter as i used to be!
> 
> Last time it all seemed a lot more difficult, but then it was a separate machine.



Hi Liz,

It could be that by using a different canula this has improved absorption - not sure though. Have you changed any of the basals at all. Have you looked at the graph's/downloads yet. I would be happy to look at them with you if you think you need a third party to take a look. I know that I found it really difficult to interpret them the first few weeks - but you do get used to it and can work out whether there are any 'patterns' that you could change. Are you keeping this pump - or is it just a loan pump.Bev


----------



## Liz! (Apr 11, 2011)

It's a loan. I have changed things, but it was better from the beginning. Much less insulin going in. 60% less last night! 

The cannula is exactly the same as my own one, I happened to have two old paradigm fit sof-sets left over from alst time. they are still in date, and they are exactly the same as the sof-sets i normaly use, except for the top to go on the syringe. 

i love looking at the graphs on the pump, i won't be able to download them though as I have a mac.


----------



## bev (Apr 11, 2011)

Liz! said:


> It's a loan. I have changed things, but it was better from the beginning. Much less insulin going in. 60% less last night!
> 
> The cannula is exactly the same as my own one, I happened to have two old paradigm fit sof-sets left over from alst time. they are still in date, and they are exactly the same as the sof-sets i normaly use, except for the top to go on the syringe.
> 
> i love looking at the graphs on the pump, i won't be able to download them though as I have a mac.



Hi Liz,

Thats a shame. Will your team be looking at the downloads. If you know anyone with a non-Mac computer you can easily download the data if you would like to. It only takes a minute or so to do it and not a lot of technical skill involved.Bev


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 11, 2011)

You're right to feel proud of yourself. Well done. XXXXX


----------



## Liz! (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a gazillion with PCs but my team will do it! I am technologicaly sound.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2011)

Hiya

Well done Liz.   You are a better person than me, not sure I could do that to me.  I can put them in Jessica no problem and they do hurt her a lot.

I believe that Medtronic have brought out something recently and you can now download onto a Mac.   Let me know if you need me to find out more and I'll search for the email I saw.


----------



## Liz! (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, now I AM interested in that Adrienne! please do have ahunt! thank you.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2011)

Here you go, this was the email that was posted on the cwd group :

Carelink is now online for the Mac. Just go to the normal URL:

https://carelink.minimed.com/

I tried it with Google Chrome and it didn't work, but it does work with the latest version of Safari.



I hope that helps Liz


----------



## Urbansoulpie (May 3, 2011)

Hi 

Please can you explain what you are talking about?

Sensor? Long needle?

Thanks!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 3, 2011)

Urbansoulpie said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can you explain what you are talking about?
> 
> ...



This is about the CGM so don't worry it's nothing to do with needles for your cannula if you are having a pump.


----------



## Urbansoulpie (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Pumper Sue.


----------



## Liz! (Jun 2, 2011)

Adrienne, thanks for that, sorry i didn't see this before. It does support mac now, as long as i use Safari and not Firefox, brilliant, thanks!


----------

